# Animals as leaders 8 string picture?



## Arteriorrhexis (Jan 17, 2010)

I need a picture of the other guitarists in Animals as Leaders guitar.
The guy on the left in this video

If you look at the comments some dude think he's a bassist and I'm trying to prove him wrong.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 17, 2010)

Its a The illustrated luthier 8

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/6279/javier.jpg








Though if the guy still thought it was a bass after seeing a recto behind the guy with 0 bass equipment and the guy in the video specifically going THATS NOT A BASS PLAYER HES A GUITARIST I don't believe hes worth wasting your energy on.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 17, 2010)

You can even hear the same conversation in the video


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah I know it's probably not worth it... But I mean... People like that...

Anyway thanks for the help! I knew it was posted here a while back but I couldn't find it.


----------



## matt397 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Its a The illustrated luthier 8
> 
> http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/6279/javier.jpg
> 
> ...



Does Jesse Hall have a web page or what, I mean I've looked everywhere and I cant find one


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 17, 2010)

^He took down his FB, myspace, and website.

jerk.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 17, 2010)

That guy on youtube is a freaking idiot.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 17, 2010)

^what?


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 17, 2010)

Rofl I had that same argument on another video. I owned the dude though. I was like the guy PLAYS the other solo in the On Impulse video and he is playing through some kind of Mesa Rectifier have you ever heard a bassist play a guitar solo through a Mesa Rectifier live? No, he is playing an 8 string guitar there bud. 

Ask the guy why he is playing rhythm GUITAR parts through a Mesa Recto if he is using a bass.  that should shut him up.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 17, 2010)

No hes realized hes an idiot and it isnt a bass so instead hes taken to trying to say that the rhythm guitarist is sloppy and awful and that tosin is rushing parts etc etc.

hes an idiot. I just gave up talking to him after his first response to me because its obviously a waste of time. Guy just needs to have the last word to get himself off so I'm letting him get his fix because its a waste of my time otherwise.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Jan 18, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Rofl I had that same argument on another video. I owned the dude though. I was like the guy PLAYS the other solo in the On Impulse video and he is playing through some kind of Mesa Rectifier have you ever heard a bassist play a guitar solo through a Mesa Rectifier live? No, he is playing an 8 string guitar there bud.
> 
> Ask the guy why he is playing rhythm GUITAR parts through a Mesa Recto if he is using a bass.  that should shut him up.



I'm not saying you're wrong, it is indeed a guitar (I've seen AAL Live), but John Myung uses not one but TWO Triple Rectos in his rig, so...


----------



## deely (Jan 18, 2010)

Tosin plays RG2228... Interesting. I liked his custom 8 much more


----------



## paintkilz (Jan 18, 2010)

my band is opening for them next month, and i plan on taking plenty of videos/photos of the event!! my buddy is actually friends with navene and tosin, and will be going on tour with them as their light guy...he started programming today and sent me a video synced to that song in the video posted, it looked amazing! hes really excited to be doing this.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 18, 2010)

lucky son of a-


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 18, 2010)

GorillaSalsa said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong, it is indeed a guitar (I've seen AAL Live), but John Myung uses not one but TWO Triple Rectos in his rig, so...



Yeah I saw them in the picture of his rig but I still do not understand it  He still has his rack preamps and poweramps in his rig so why does he have the two rectos. Maybe you can enlighten me.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 19, 2010)

So why does Animals As Leaders not have a touring bassist?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2010)

Why does AAL make me feel like quitting


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 19, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> So why does Animals As Leaders not have a touring bassist?



Dunno maybe they couldnt find anyone in time? Honestly I doubt they need one though.


----------



## Malacoda (Jan 21, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Dunno maybe they couldnt find anyone in time? Honestly I doubt they need one though.



Did they even use a bass on the album? I thought Tosin took care of all the low-range parts with the 8-string.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 21, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> Did they even use a bass on the album? I thought Tosin took care of all the low-range parts with the 8-string.



Definitely sounds like there's a bass on the album...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 21, 2010)

while i love the album, the playing didnt sound very good to me in that clip


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 22, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> while i love the album, the playing didnt sound very good to me in that clip



Well I would imagine it is damn hard to pull off those parts live. Especially the crazy economy picked leads directly into the two handed tapping then back to more leads without even a beat of rest to switch from pick to no pick.  just sayin'.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Apr 9, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> So why does Animals As Leaders not have a touring bassist?


 


Just a thought, I watched a ton of tosin video's, just whatever i could find, he seems to use his 8 string as a bass. You can see and hear when he simultaneously uses his bass and treble strings seperately. Hand eye coordination out the frame!


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 10, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Dunno maybe they couldnt find anyone in time? Honestly I doubt they need one though.



they run it through the computer...but i did find out there is a reason behind all this...

the members are all way into Electro music and say this way they can take an electro approach to their music since theyre bth devoid of bass( i believe thats what he said.)


----------



## thefool (Apr 10, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> they run it through the computer...but i did find out there is a reason behind all this...
> 
> the members are all way into Electro music and say this way they can take an electro approach to their music since theyre bth devoid of bass( i believe thats what he said.)



yeah pretty much they talk about it in the new guitar edge magazine interview with tosin


----------



## SYLrules88 (Apr 11, 2010)

i saw AAL a few months ago. tosin was doing some serious footwork throughout the whole show. ive never seen a guitarist manage so much stuff like that before. id barely heard of this band before i saw them and it took me a minute to realize there was no bassist on stage!  very inspiring show to watch.


----------



## AmishRefugee (Apr 13, 2010)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I need a picture of the other guitarists in Animals as Leaders guitar.
> The guy on the left in this video
> 
> If you look at the comments some dude think he's a bassist and I'm trying to prove him wrong.




lol, I was at that show

tosin is one sexy metrosexual live


----------

